# SUCHE Nachhilfe in SPS



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mst (11 Juni 2008)

tankraiser schrieb:


> Festnetz: 0421/3072188


 
Gut das es noch keine Telefon Spams gibt!!


----------



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Juni 2008)

hallo,
spiel doch mal mit logosoft rum, da hast du schon einiges, nur eine logo programmieren sollte nicht das ding sein.
aber was du da an stoff nachholen willst weiss auch keiner und wie weit du bist.


----------



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

tankraiser schrieb:


> Naja die ganzen Grundlagen der Digitaltechnik halt.
> 
> Und dann MFA Technik, wie man FUPs, Schaltpläne, SPS-Programme macht.



an einem tag? ja, nee, is klar biene


----------



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Juni 2008)

hallo,
dann fang an uns zu erzählen wo es hackt?


----------



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Juni 2008)

hallo,
hier kannst du mal sehen wie andere probleme lösen: https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html?HTTPS=REDIR


----------



## tankraiser (11 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tankraiser (12 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tankraiser (12 Juni 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

